# Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier



## Gamer090 (7. Januar 2016)

*Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

Hi zusammen

Wer hat es satt im Stau zu stehen egal ob man selber fährt oder mit dem Taxi?? Tja, bald kommt die Ablösung davon, der chinesische Hersteller Ehang baut ein Drohnentaxi, die Bedienung ist simpel und erfolgt über Smartphone. 
Der Passagier darf maximal 100kg wiegen und der Akku hält für bis zu 23min bei einer Reichweite von 16km und einer Geschwindigkeit von 100km/h. (Technische Angaben sind Vorsichtig zu betrachten)
Manuell steuern geht nicht, man muss dem System also blind vertrauen, zum Notfall soll die Drohne auch selber landen können. Tests mit Passagieren gab es bis jetzt nicht, aber das Unternehmen bemühe sich um eine Genehmigung dafür, wenn doch eine erteilt wird, dann soll die Drohne noch dieses Jahr auf den Markt kommen, Preise noch unbekannt.

Quelle: 20min.ch
-----

Zum einen würde ich es gerne ausprobieren aber ich fühle mich unwohl mein eigenes Leben zu riskieren für etwas das möglicherweise nicht funktioniert, da warte ich lieber mal ab wie sich das ganze Entwicklen wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

Da ich in einen Fallschirm keinen Amboss packe werde ich mich bestimmt nicht in den Smoothie Maker hocken. Kann man auch billiger haben mit einem Katapult


----------



## flotus1 (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

Wow. Schon mit deren Vorstellungsvideo ist so viel falsch dass ich gar nicht erst anfangen möchte. Und dann soll ich deren Smartphone-gesteuertem Joghurtbecher blindlings mein Leben anvertrauen?


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

Ja, meiner bekommt ein Pacman-Chassis.


----------



## Stryke7 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

Ich weiß nicht, die Chinesen sind ja nun nicht gerade dafür bekannt die sichersten und zuverlässigsten Transportmittel zu bauen ...    Ich hätte da ein paar ernste Bedenken.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, meiner bekommt ein Pacman-Chassis.


Aber bitte auch noch im richtigen Gelb und mit den richtigen Sounds, dann gibts Pacman in Echt


----------



## Freakwood (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

20min.ch Quelle  Um einen Copter und seine Flugfähigkeit zu testen, ist man sicher nicht gezwungen, 100m über der Erde zu fliegen. Abgesehen davon gibt es Patente hinsichtlich der Anordnung der "Doppelrotoren" pro Arm - ob die Produktion und der Verkauf am Ende zulässig sind oder in welchen Regionen das zulässig ist, ist offen. Gott weiß, wie es in China mit Fluglizenzen aussieht. Hierzulande braucht man für super viele Dinge eine Genehmigung - bemannte Flugobjekte sind sicher keine Lücke.  Dass das was wird, wage Ich zu bezweifeln. Trotzdem interessant und früher oder später sicher mehr als nur Konzepte und Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*



Freakwood schrieb:


> 20min.ch Quelle  Um einen Copter und seine Flugfähigkeit zu testen, ist man sicher nicht gezwungen, 100m über der Erde zu fliegen. Abgesehen davon gibt es Patente hinsichtlich der Anordnung der "Doppelrotoren" pro Arm - ob die Produktion und der Verkauf am Ende zulässig sind oder in welchen Regionen das zulässig ist, ist offen. Gott weiß, wie es in China mit Fluglizenzen aussieht. Hierzulande braucht man für super viele Dinge eine Genehmigung - bemannte Flugobjekte sind sicher keine Lücke.  Dass das was wird, wage Ich zu bezweifeln. Trotzdem interessant und früher oder später sicher mehr als nur Konzepte und Zukunftsmusik.



Was stimmt mit der Quelle nicht??  

Für unsere Regionen gibt es dann ein spezielles Modell das die Vorschriften hier erfüllt, das werden sie einfach nachholen es muss nur ein Käufer gefunden werden der das Geld hat dafür.


----------



## flotus1 (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

Richtig, sie müssen einfach nur die Genehmigungen für ein autonomes Luftfahrzeug für den Personentransport einholen. Für Personen die keinen Flugschein haben. In Deutschland. Nichts leichter als das


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Richtig, sie müssen einfach nur die Genehmigungen für ein autonomes Luftfahrzeug für den Personentransport einholen. Für Personen die keinen Flugschein haben. In Deutschland. Nichts leichter als das



Wird bestimmt easy,  wo man doch schon für ein ferngesteuertes Modellflugzeug eine Genehmigung braucht ...


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

nice man...
wo kann man sich als testkaninchen eintragen?
no risk no fun^^


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> nice man...
> wo kann man sich als testkaninchen eintragen?
> no risk no fun^^



Wenn du es herausfindest sag mir bescheid,  von dort werde ich mich jedenfalls maximal weit entfernen.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

langweiler xD
klingt doch amüsant^^


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> nice man...
> wo kann man sich als testkaninchen eintragen?
> no risk no fun^^





Noxxphox schrieb:


> langweiler xD
> klingt doch amüsant^^



Ich fliege dann auch mal damit bzw sitze einfach drin aber bitte bewachte Tests und wenn es schief läuft dann holt man denjenigen mit dem Helikopter raus, 100km/h sollten für einen Helikopter doch schaffbar sein.


----------



## flotus1 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

War eigentlich irgendwo die Rede davon dass ein Rettungssystem wie z.B. ein Fallschirm an Bord ist? Oder fliegt das sowieso zu niedrig als dass ein Fallschirm effektiv wäre? War etwas abgelenkt während des Videos weil sich mir das Bild der abstürzenden Prototypen ins Hirn gebrannt hat. Ich weiß ja wenig von Marketing, aber werde das Gefühl nicht los dass man dieses Video als Negativbeispiel für Schulungen verwenden könnte.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*



flotus1 schrieb:


> War eigentlich irgendwo die Rede davon dass ein Rettungssystem wie z.B. ein Fallschirm an Bord ist? Oder fliegt das sowieso zu niedrig als dass ein Fallschirm effektiv wäre? War etwas abgelenkt während des Videos weil sich mir das Bild der abstürzenden Prototypen ins Hirn gebrannt hat. Ich weiß ja wenig von Marketing, aber werde das Gefühl nicht los dass man dieses Video als Negativbeispiel für Schulungen verwenden könnte.



Ich weiss nur das die Drohne im Notfall auch selber landen können soll, mehr Angaben dazu habe ich erstmal nicht.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

im notfall? wennse nur im notfall landet... wie komm ich nirmal raus? 
schleudersitz? 369° drehung umd ie axe und ich fall raus?


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> im notfall? wennse nur im notfall landet... wie komm ich nirmal raus?
> schleudersitz? 369° drehung umd ie axe und ich fall raus?



So in etwa  Die landet immer nicht nur im Notfall, das wäre sonst etwas doof oder nicht?


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

ach lass mir doch meinen spas xD
da steht aber und landet im notfall xD


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ach lass mir doch meinen spas xD
> da steht aber und landet im notfall xD



Extra für dich gibt es nur den Schleudersitz damit es dir nicht langweilig wird und landen muss es auch nicht, es schleudert dich während des Flugs raus , na gefällts?


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*

yeay ich bin was besonderes xD

haha würd ich zu gern ma testen... mit schleudersitz natürlich^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Chinesische Hersteller Ehang  baut Drohnentaxi für 1 Passagier*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> ach lass mir doch meinen spas xD
> da steht aber und landet im notfall xD



Steine landen auch, nur ändern die nur im Notfall dabei die Form . Ich würde es vorziehen denjenigen zu sehen der mich fliegt


----------

